
Tips for Picking the Best Images for Your Articles - articled
https://articled.io/blog/6-tips-for-picking-the-best-images-for-your-articles
======
mikopass
I think webp is taking over the internet in term of light speed page loading.
[https://www.webp2jpg.net/](https://www.webp2jpg.net/)

